# Librax, long term users, addiction/withdrawal ???



## 16331

I have posted this question on 2 others boards, but have not rcvd an answer . I am taking Librax, my script is for 4 a day, but I only take 2 a day. My concern is with addiction and or withdrawal. Has anyone taken Librax long term, and reduced or withdrawn with/ or without, complications ?I also take Prilosec, but are mainly concerned with the librax, since I've read horror stories on benzo's, and antispasmodics.


----------



## 15221

Cvoor, I wish I could answer your question but I do not have the slightest idea, but you have perked some interest for myself, I am wondering if this drug has to be taken for a while before it works or is it like Imodium where it can be taken as needed...? perhaps you already know the answer to that, I was thinking about asking my GI Dr about it but if it takes a long dosage for it to work I do not want to get involved with it...I tried finding that info on the internet but no luck so perhaps you could shine some light on the dosage and expectations your Doctor gave you....? Thanks NG


----------



## 16331

I'm still trying to get info also, not much on the internet. I'm going to chk thru threads on this site. I can tell when I'm late taking it, my tummy starts to bother me a bit.


----------



## 16331

I've looked thru some older threads, did a search, and found a few items, didn't seem like it was too addictive or not much to worry about withdrawals,over long term use, just taper off of it, and some just stop taking it.


----------



## 16548

I have been on 2 a day for a little over a month and a half now. I have noticed that if I miss it during the afternoon I can not tell (aside from the occasional stomach cramps and time in the bathroom), but if I miss it during dinner I have a more difficult time falling asleep than I normally would, but nothing crazy. From what I understand thatâ€™s about the extent of the withdraw (from 2 a day). Itâ€™s a rather low dose of benzodiazepines, and I was told that it is not necessary to taper off of 2 a day. But I guess you could always cut it back to 1 a day for a while if you were having that hard of a time. I know I havenâ€™t been on it for a long time but like I said aside from a little more difficulty falling asleep I have not noticed much of a withdraw effect.


----------



## 16331

Thank you for your response. I feel comfortable with 2 a day. I know people who take 3 a day, but it is an individual choice and need.


----------



## 16548

No I am not saying you shouldnâ€™t take 2 a day.I am saying if the time came for you to have to stop taking it and were having a hard time stopping you could always cut it back to 1 a day for a while.


----------



## 16331

Yes thank you.....


----------



## 16331

I haven't taken them in about 5 days , I'm ok, with some stomach pain, I think Prilosec has something to do with that as well, it's hard on my IBS. Pretty easy to come off of , I"ve been on it for about 2 months or so. I take as needed 2 a day.


----------



## 21723

cvoor; You may want to check this out.http://www.drugs.com/ Also do a drug interaction check.


----------



## 22144

I've been taking librax for about 6 months...I skip it on the weekends and go natural...I am not having any problems. The benzo has a short half life, so I think I would feel it by Monday if I don't take it.I use it to get me through the week (school, work) and then I take a break from it on the weekends because it makes me too tired. (I take it with phenergan)


----------



## 16968

I have been taking a generic form of Librax for over ten years. The prescription calls for 4 a day, one 30 minutes before eating and one a bedtime. I don't do that though unless my IBS-C is acting up. I take at least one a day to keep my symptoms at bay with two on heavy eating days. Once a year my doctor draws blood and checks all sorts of levels and everything has been normal. I recently tried Zelnorm and was told not to take Librax unless I had an attack to see how the Zelnorm would work on its own. I didn't notice any withdrawal symtems. I stayed on Zelnorm for a little over 2 weeks and gave up after a night of severe gas and cramping. It was worse than any attack I ever had. I am back to my Librax and now need to get my IBS back to where it was. Librax helps with the pain, I am not sure if it helps the C. I do have to take a stool softner once or twice a week for that to help. It was too bad the Zelnorm kicked in the pain because for the two weeks I was somewhat regular...at least for me.


----------

